# Welcome Back!!!!!!!!!!



## trillions of atoms (Jan 11, 2011)

I just made it in.....and boy did I miss it!!!!!!


THANKX MJ PASSION FOR GETTING BACK ON TRACK!!!!!!!!   :hubba:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jan 11, 2011)

*Welcome, SPEARCHUCKER.*
 			You last visited: 03-16-2010 at 10:13 PM

lol. It seemed like that long too for some reason.

Had time during lunch, thought Id check if the site was back up. Glad to see her running again.


----------



## Tater (Jan 11, 2011)

Glad things are working again.  I hope a lesson was learned from this and that lesson is be diligent with your backups.  There is no excuse for losing data other than poor server management and lazyness.


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 11, 2011)

Well here we are again. Thank Yall very much for getting us back. Its appreciated.


----------



## cubby (Jan 11, 2011)

This is so wierd. It's like a weed time machine. I have practicaly no posts and my Avi's been changed back to the picture of my dog. I was going crazy, checking in here 5-6 times a day, bonging it up in the morning all by myself, no crazieness to watch explode. Man, I'm glad we're back, at least for now.....


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 11, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> This is so wierd. It's like a weed time machine. I have practicaly no posts and my Avi's been changed back to the picture of my dog. I was going crazy, checking in here 5-6 times a day, bonging it up in the morning all by myself, no crazieness to watch explode. Man, I'm glad we're back, at least for now.....



Ha, I had to change my avatar too. I dont care about the stats and numbers. I never get what they are for anyway. I just like coming here and annoying yall.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 11, 2011)

Howdy folks. Wow that was a trip. For awhile I thought I had a problem,,but nope,,it was a stinking Server. Glad it wasnt on my end,,not that I didnt try all kinds of crap


----------



## cubby (Jan 11, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Howdy folks. Wow that was a trip. For awhile I thought I had a problem,,but nope,,it was a stinking Server. Glad it wasnt on my end,,not that I didnt try all kinds of crap


 
   I agree it's good to be back......but it has no effect on your problem.....JK. 
   Good to see the family rolling back in.


----------



## the chef (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey hey family! Missed everybody! Hope we get the 411 on what happened!


----------



## the chef (Jan 11, 2011)

Alrigghhhhtttt! mvp status!


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello all how have u guys been!!??? aww the old school look of the site sure remindes me of days long past........... and the arcade is there right on!!!


----------



## roadapple (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 11, 2011)

Where am I???  What happened? Who's there?? Wait... what!? :stoned:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 11, 2011)

It's like my house was being renovated and I've moved back in...lol. Glad to have MP back.

Peace,

7greeneyes


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank goodness it is back.

I got so bored I even did some housework!

It is good to see everyone again  

I have a quick question.

Was it just me who clicked every link they could find when the forum was down to see if they could magically find a way to make it work?

:rofl:

eace:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 11, 2011)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> Hello all how have u guys been!!??? aww the old school look of the site sure remindes me of days long past........... and the arcade is there right on!!!


 
Yeah,, I like the Ole School Days.:hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 11, 2011)

Just for you Marp.

Kinda haunting.

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xFNCmhnBJc

eace:


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 11, 2011)

Dont know what to think.


----------



## Locked (Jan 11, 2011)

What up MP family.....I just had the worst dream....there was a dog named Toto and an evil witch......and I cld not log onto here no matter how hard I tried......phewwww.   Glad it was only a........hmmmm


Missed everyone....


----------



## Jericho (Jan 11, 2011)

My whole 1st grow is gone. No thread left at all. And when the site crashed mine was one of the few that was still saved. So disappointed. Didnt have it backed up anywhere for safety 

Glad Mp is back though.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 11, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> My whole 1st grow is gone. No thread left at all. And when the site crashed mine was one of the few that was still saved. So disappointed. Didnt have it backed up anywhere for safety
> 
> Glad Mp is back though.



Jericho..

Everything forward of March 21 2010 has been lost.

We have all lost a great deal, but losing posts and pics and comments is a small loss.

Having the forum back is the gain.

I would willingly lose everything I had ever posted to still be able to log in.

eace:


----------



## Jericho (Jan 11, 2011)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Jericho..
> 
> Everything forward of March 21 2010 has been lost.
> 
> ...



Whats done is done. Glad the forum is back, Going to be starting Grow no2 soon. Don't know how long i would have been able to cope without everyone's help.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 11, 2011)

Im SO glad the site is up and working.

HIE, i to tried every link i could find in hopes of finding a way in. i've visited some other sites in the last week or so and i must say even after all my time away this is still the best site around hands down. 

it even let me sign in on my new laptop. it wouldn't before it went down


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 11, 2011)

WooHooooo....
finally able to log into home!!!
Was getting scared this place was never coming back online.
Glad to see everyone again...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey, slowmo, good to see you!


----------



## StoneyBud (Jan 11, 2011)

Well here we are again. It's good to see the site back online.

Thanks MarP! 

I'll wait a bit to make sure its stable before posting my new grow room system again.

After doing the math again, I decided 35 days was too often. My recipients wouldn't have enough need for that much weed.

I'm going to shift it to a 45 day cycle continuous grow instead of 35.  That will give me some additional down-time to clean, setup, etc. also.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 11, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> After doing the math again, I decided 35 days was too often. My recipients wouldn't have enough need for that much weed.
> 
> ...



You just need more recipients .  I volunteer!   :hubba:


----------



## tcbud (Jan 11, 2011)

So Nice to See You All.

Has anyone found out what happened yet?  Was it a worm? or some one poison the server?  Was it mechanical? Who knows these things?

*Welcome Back Marijuana Passion!*


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 11, 2011)

Art, its good to be back. it's strange that when i was able to visit the site i rarely did but as soon as it went down i was checking it 20 times a day. i guess i'll be visiting more often now. 

Im gonna wait a few days the start a journal on what i've got going right now.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 11, 2011)

Glad to see the site up and runnin' again.
It does seem "faster" also, which is great.

The Data loss is crushing to say the least.


----------



## Melvan (Jan 11, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> So Nice to See You All.
> 
> Has anyone found out what happened yet?  Was it a worm? or some one poison the server?  Was it mechanical? Who knows these things?
> 
> *Welcome Back Marijuana Passion!*



I think it's awful strange that Professor Marijuana comes on, causes a bunch of trouble, then the site crashes. He must have used his Cheech & Chong connections to crash the server and teach us a lesson


----------



## Locked (Jan 11, 2011)

Word on the street is Professor Marijuana, AOG, and DD combined evil forces and stole a website death Ray and used it on our beloved MP......

Luckily Art has wrapped the whole site in tin foil so we are all safe and sound.....thank you Art.....

And by the way NCH you are a hard man to get a hold of...many of us wound up in a life boat elsewhere.....and I want to thank mr c and everyone else there. Very kind to all of us that came for a place to stay while our home was being fixed.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 11, 2011)

what up everyone tried to get back on under my last account and I didnt exist,glad to be back,lost my only grow journal oh well....peace


----------



## starwarz (Jan 11, 2011)

ohh man.. glad its back.. very very bad withdrawals..


----------



## nvthis (Jan 11, 2011)

WOW! BPOTM is repped top screen again!!! YEAH! Oh, and looks like we went back to pushing Sub's gear too... lol

Wow, lost alot of posts.. Neat.. Kinda feels like being a newbie poster again   Haha! Welcome back MP..


----------



## LV_pothead (Jan 11, 2011)

Right on, back up and running! Missed ya MP!

*EDIT* 

I just looked at my post stats, lol, my whole career is gone.


----------



## nvthis (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh wow! And I can see my thanked posts in my UCP again.. Man did I EVER miss that feature!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 11, 2011)

When I checked in I didn't see this thread, sorry I posted another in my exuberance. So how come some of you knew where to find each other and I didn't? I feel like a little sister no one wants to hang with. LOL. 

SO GREAT TO SEE YOU ALL. I MISSED ALL OF YOU! 
Rosebud


----------



## Melvan (Jan 11, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> When I checked in I didn't see this thread, sorry I posted another in my exuberance. So how come some of you knew where to find each other and I didn't? I feel like a little sister no one wants to hang with. LOL.
> 
> SO GREAT TO SEE YOU ALL. I MISSED ALL OF YOU!
> Rosebud



Me too! I was left floating around out there like a red-headed step child. It was such a bummer.


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 11, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> So how come some of you knew where to find each other and I didn't? I feel like a little sister no one wants to hang with. LOL.
> 
> SO GREAT TO SEE YOU ALL. I MISSED ALL OF YOU!
> Rosebud


We missed you too. I Had no idea where people went either. Guess we are jus t not in the cool kids club yet.


----------



## Locked (Jan 11, 2011)

We shld have a cpl people keep a contact list for anyone with a safe email addy who wants to be on it....I know a lot of us looked like crazy for our MP peeps....I tried to find as many as I cld. 

And for the record it had nothing to do with being a *cool kid*...lol  It really came down to who cld get a hold of who.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 11, 2011)

All I know, whoever had BBP on speed dial is a pimp. I just noticed OGR used to post here. Wish we would see more of him. Let him know BBP.


----------



## AZshwagg (Jan 11, 2011)

I missed evryone too!!!!i got so much to share!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 11, 2011)

This is the Bestest Forum on the Net.:bong:


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 11, 2011)

Yea welcome back all. Like I said in another thread I was lost for a bit, I looked around for info in a  few places and couldnt get anything really legitimate I could rely on  comfortably like I can here, I was just hoping to get in contact with someone here knowing it wasnt possible haha so......we need a backup plan, MP is my home.


----------



## meds4me (Jan 11, 2011)

YEAAA !!! Back home again !


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 12, 2011)

Freaked me out, just like about a month ago, adding nutes to my girls, then BAM! all the power in my house went out! Sooooo dark in my room, I could not see my hand in front of my face. I started to freak!!!!! I thought maybe the 5-0 cut my power and I was being raided. Glad to be back up and running!!!


----------



## Drone69 (Jan 12, 2011)

I don`t contribute much but I missed this place. The morning coffe hasn`t been the same without MP.


----------



## $cotri$hro$e$ (Jan 12, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> This is the Bestest Forum on the Net.:bong:


 
If it would stop crashing every yr. I lost everything except my pics for my grow of LA Woman...including my user name & password. $$$$ :stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 12, 2011)

morning. coffee sounds good.


----------



## Locked (Jan 12, 2011)

Now the thanks is gone....button and all


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 12, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Now the thanks is gone....button and all



:hubba: Thanks :hubba:

Coffee here, too, please.


----------



## StoneyBud (Jan 12, 2011)

I guess MarP discovered that the "Thanks" button was causing problems again. Oh well.

Yummm, first cup of coffee. First sip. Ahhhhhhhh!

Oh yeah!

I was up late reading a book called:

"Go-Go Girls Of The Apocalypse"

One of the funniest books I've ever read. Tragic in places, but funny in more.

I see that the site is back to vBulletin version 3.5.4 

It was at a later version. We may have an upgrade coming. Its at 4x now.


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 12, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Now the thanks is gone....button and all


Seemed the forum was heavily modded before, so I am guessing it will take some time to get it back to where it was. Marpassion is logged in now so I suspect he is working on it.:hubba:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 12, 2011)

No thanks button? Well thank you all for posting 


Glad to be back!!!! Hey ol hippie :wave: :muuah: :giggle:


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 12, 2011)

Very good to get back on, a thank you shout out to kaotic for giving me a link that worked. I kept hearing MP was back, but I couldn't get in it. I was in the "lifeboat" too LOL, so not totally out of touch. I do have my email floating about which helps  
It's nice to see all of you :ciao:


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jan 13, 2011)

any one hurd from 20/4, or JAAM?


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 13, 2011)

haven't seen 20/4 but jaam is bouncing around here somewhere.


----------



## prefersativa (Jan 13, 2011)

I just found a way back in today. And I don't mind that all my info was gone, or that I had to re-register.It's funny  how much you miss something once it's unavailable. Anyone heard from BBB since the site went back up?


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 13, 2011)

I have not seen 20/4 since the crash, JAAM is making his rounds. 
And yea i havent seen BBB in a while before the crash.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 14, 2011)

Have we heard anything from the mods about if things are back to normal for good? I want to get started on a new Gj but bit worried will get lost hehe. 

Maybe 2dog will chip in about BBB, They used to chat outside of the forum if im not mistaken.


----------



## heal4real (Jan 14, 2011)

good to be home no matter what we lost it's all good. least ya still got your bud,,,:holysheep:


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 14, 2011)

i have been in The hell known as other MJ sites.

it was rough but i made it out alive, im never going back there again.     

Good to see everyone again.


----------

